# worst light lamp ever made



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Anyone like to nominate their least favourite lamp. Mine would be the AR111. This commercial light head has to be amongst the worst ever made. They don't last more than 2 minutes. The tranformers for them seem to stress out when you look at them and the wiring looms and connections burn out exactly on the gaurantee date. They are also far too expensive and never give the light levels promised. You can fiddle with them happily for hours to fix them and the only folks that love them are lighting designers and architects.

But the best. Has to be the 10 penny filament lamp. Great light. Cheap and servicable

Frank


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*worst lamp*



frank said:


> Anyone like to nominate their least favourite lamp. Mine would be the AR111. This commercial light head has to be amongst the worst ever made. They don't last more than 2 minutes. The tranformers for them seem to stress out when you look at them and the wiring looms and connections burn out exactly on the gaurantee date. They are also far too expensive and never give the light levels promised. You can fiddle with them happily for hours to fix them and the only folks that love them are lighting designers and architects.
> 
> But the best. Has to be the 10 penny filament lamp. Great light. Cheap and servicable
> 
> Frank


 Are you being Frank with us?


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't know about the worst, but here is my nomination for the BEST lamp ever made:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

I love the scene in the movie where he unpacks it.....such joy.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> I love the scene in the movie where he unpacks it.....such joy.


Cosign. Watched it during xmas and it was as great as ever.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

"Fra-gee-lee. That must be Italian." Best line ever. :laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Really, my favorite scene form that film is the last one. Chinese Turkey.
Far rar rara ra ra, ra.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Where can I get one!!!!!!!

Frank


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

frank said:


> Where can I get one!!!!!!!
> 
> Frank


http://www.whatonearthcatalog.com/w...Leg-Lamps-Night-Light_AQ5442G_ps_cti-4BU.html

:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks John.

Asked the Missus and she was not impressed!!!!!!!!. Thank goodness they are sold out,


Frank


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

frank said:


> Thanks John.
> 
> Asked the Missus and she was not impressed!!!!!!!!. Thank goodness they are sold out,
> 
> ...


Did you tell her it was a major award? :whistling2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJSmmbmJCLw


----------



## septiclecky (Oct 17, 2008)

frank said:


> Anyone like to nominate their least favourite lamp. Mine would be the AR111. This commercial light head has to be amongst the worst ever made. They don't last more than 2 minutes. The tranformers for them seem to stress out when you look at them and the wiring looms and connections burn out exactly on the gaurantee date. They are also far too expensive and never give the light levels promised. You can fiddle with them happily for hours to fix them and the only folks that love them are lighting designers and architects.
> 
> But the best. Has to be the 10 penny filament lamp. Great light. Cheap and servicable
> 
> Frank


 
Totally agree, we have them on a system where 5-6 lamps are feed from a single transformer as a parallel circuit. 

Wanted to change them to LED lamps but each costs £60 and have to be feed via a LED driver.


----------

